# Guard Dogs



## sophiemae (Nov 16, 2015)

I just adore Doberman Pinchers.  I have had 2 in my life and they were wonderful as companions.  I was wondering if anyone out here has ever used DP for guarding chickens, ducks, or goats ?  I don't want a long haired dog.  I am into DP.  I would love to have one on my farm I am buying.  They were always letting us know when someone was coming up but they were always inside dogs unless we went for a romp.  What is your alls opinion ?  Thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2015)

Doberman Pinschers are NOT livestock Guardian dogs.
*They have extreme prey drive and are not powerful enough nor strong enough to meet the challenges a Livestock Guardian Dog meets. *I cannot stress this enough.

The DP, is a wonderful family and property guardian, the key is they are not LIVESTOCK guardians. LGD's are wired completely different. Slow moving, low prey drive, they move and blend with their charges. 
The DP was developed for a different purpose. LGD breeds are rather ancient and are truly a "species" of their own.
The DP is loyal to it's master, the LGD breeds are loyal first to their livestock although they are dedicated to their humans. The LGD breeds are independent thinkers and need to be. Just because you give a command ... that means nothing to a LGD when they are working. They will (if they are a decent LGD) always do what is necessary for their herd/flock. 

There are LGD breeds that are shorthaired but do have a double thick coat which is necessary.

I too LOVE the DP but they are not guardians of livestock in the truest sense.


----------



## sophiemae (Nov 17, 2015)

I still NEED a DP in  my life again after all these years.  I will guard her with my life !   I just wished they lived longer.  Now, I think there is a longevity certificate breeders can get.  I want them to live longer than 4-5 years which is when I lost my two and it tore a hole in my heart that is still open.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2015)

So sorry about your DP's. 
What did your dobies die of?

I very much understand, I love my LGD's but I will always have a GSD.


----------



## sophiemae (Nov 17, 2015)

My first, Ruby lived 6 years and finally died of liver failure.  My second, KC lived 4 years and died of Cardiomyopathy.  My vet said I kept her living a good life longer than any of his other patients with CM.  As I said, I think there is a certificate of longevity so they can be checked early for ANY genetic default. They just don't live very long.  Don't get me wrong there are those that do and they looks regal with their grey muzzle.


----------



## sophiemae (Nov 17, 2015)

How do you like your Nigerian Dwarf Goats?  I want a couple when we move.  Thanks.  I have had Pygmys in the past but I like the look of the NDG and thought I'd give them a try.  Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2015)

You may want to find a breeder participating in CHIC
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/

I like my Nigerians. I have Lamanchas, Nubian, Alpine, Miniature Lamanchas, Miniature Nubian, and soon Miniature Alpines. We also have Kiko meat goats.

My favorite as far as breed... Lamanchas. The miniature Lamanchas are fantastic.

My favorite goat on my farm - Ruby our Nubian. 

Goats are fantastic! As you can see I love goats and cannot imagine not having variety.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2015)

By all means, get your dobie, but as a pet or a house/yard guard. We have two house dogs, an Aussie and black Lab/Great Dane that bark to let us know someone is coming up the driveway, but that is about all. We have 2 Great Pyrenees, just got 4 sheep and the GP's are going to work. The sheep pastures are now off limits to the house dogs. Period. The house dogs are not to interfere with the working dogs.


----------



## JASTECH (Dec 22, 2015)

I too like short haired LGD, that's why I chose the Kangal.


----------

